# R4512 Dust collection



## clhaberle (Jan 30, 2013)

While I have seen other I thought I would post mine. It just fit and I like having the clean out for easy access. Had to remove the caster cross bar to install but it is clears wheels up or down after reattaching.


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

I ordered tge rockler quick disconnect and then brought a 90 off the bottom of my r4512 works awesome!


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry this is my first time posting from my phone. The app kept crashing so it said, however obviously it didnt sorry for the picture overload


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I am getting the HF DC for my R4512 this weekend. My wife says there is too much dust coming up from the basement.


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

HF DC on sale right now. $169 Good timing.


----------



## nomad26 (Feb 10, 2013)

I like your Home made dust collector I love the clean out idea .
I am sure its much cheaper then the Rockler system. 
Thanks for posting and the great pictures !

I just printed my coupon for the HF dust collection at $169 

BTW I took my 20 percent Harbor Freight coupon in to Home Depot and asked them to use it on my R4512 purchase today they said no way, But the manager gave me 10 percent off the saw so I bought it . HD only matches coupons on items that are the same as HD stocks. The only other coupon they will match thats for the whole inventory of the store is Lowes.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I didnt see the $169 coupon. I got it for $160 with their 20% coupon. I am satisfied with that price. 

I plan on going to Rockler tonight and getting some 4" hose and clamps so I can hook it up to my R4512.

I saw 10 feet of dust collector hose at Menards for $20, so I may stop by there on the way home and see if its as good as the Rockler stocked hose.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Update, the hose sold at Menards is not as good as what Rockler sells. It's gray and doesnt feel as sturdy.


----------



## nomad26 (Feb 10, 2013)

*R 4512 dust collection*



greekhawk said:


> Sorry this is my first time posting from my phone. The app kept crashing so it said, however obviously it didnt sorry for the picture overload


What size 90 did you use ? I went to Home Depot and could not find any 90 s that would work on the size coming from the shoot or the dust port from the bottom of the saw ?
And what is that you put on the 90 that connects to the Rockler ?
I bought the Rockler quick connect too.


----------



## clhaberle (Jan 30, 2013)

I used a 4" t clean out connector. I had to cut a piece of 4" pipe and put it into the vertical flange then put the flange over the dust port on the saw. It is pretty close then but still not a very tight fit.


----------



## nomad26 (Feb 10, 2013)

clhaberle said:


> I used a 4" t clean out connector. I had to cut a piece of 4" pipe and put it into the vertical flange then put the flange over the dust port on the saw. It is pretty close then but still not a very tight fit.


I tried every pipe and connection at Home Depot no luck . The only one that works is the rubber connection with two hose clamps and still that one has to be stretched out and I added some oil to slip over the Ridged chute to get it on , it's tight . Today I ordered a 90 from Woodstock from Amazon to see if that will work. I will find the right connection . I also have the Rockler quick connection kit and the couplers in that kit slip over the chute just fine. So it's a matter of finding the right 90 degree connection. I never thought it was going to be this much hassle. I will post what I come up with to let others know so they can find the correct size .
I didnt think of adding a 4 inch pipe to the vertical clean out flange. But your saying its still lose. Hopefully this 90 from Woodstock will work. There is a nice rubber 90 from Rockler thats more universal for these applications but I just didn't want to spend that much plus shipping its almost 20 bucks.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25318&site=ROCKLER


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

that 90 DC fitting is going to extract a pretty hefty penalty re: suction. i use this type of pipe and fittings at HD. hopefully, the bar code will be readable and help in identifying it if you wish to pursue it. the fittings fit over the 4" connector of my delta 50-850 and the pipe that is part of that product type fit right over the saw's 4" dust chute. hope this gives you some options and helps resolve your DC issues.


----------



## greekhawk (Feb 29, 2012)

I used 4" 90 however you have to ******* engineer it  lol. Take a piece of four inch pipe cut it to I'm going to guess 2.5" just enough to stick in the vertical flange and be flush on either side of the elbow. I then secured it with duck tape and a couple short screws. Make sure you file the inside so you do not accidently acratch yourself in the future.

If you look at my pictures, you can see the end of my elbow. I used white duck tape to seal the seams, then at the end of the pipe I added the blast gate so the rockler quick disconnect would fit


----------



## Joedogg707 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm re-engineering my HF DC now. Had used the metal plate, and set it up like the picture, but had a per-separator just before the pickup. I had too many bends, splices, and my quickly constructed Thein top for the separator worked, but wasn't air tight. All those things resulted in a major loss of suction. Now I'm wall mounting the blower directly over the top of my separator, which is being fed via side inlet to my newly rebuilt Thein top, and I'm using self sealing roof membrane to seal every single place where the pipe meets coupler, blast gate, or machine. I'm going to get a Wynn filter, or just vent directly outside if the per filter/separator does what I believe it can do. I'll post some pics of the new set up when it's complete. I have pics of the initial set up but they're on my phone, and I'm using the iPad now. 

Hope yours works well.

talk to your projects. when they talk back, it's time for a break.


----------



## nomad26 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes please do post some pictures. I just hot rodded my HF dust collector with a Thein baffle in the existing unit And a longer intake .
I copied off this link
http://familywoodworking.org/forums...-Adding-a-Thien-Baffle-to-a-Harbor-Freight-DC
I will post what I did with my 90 off the dust chute to make it easier for others who just want to put a direct fitting to the chute with no hassle.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

mod looks good. you should see less swirling and more dropping of dust (i think!). any chance for larger pics?


----------



## nomad26 (Feb 10, 2013)

*This might help some*

Here is what I finally came up with to connect your 4 inch hose to the bottom of the R4512 Table saw dust chute
. 
With ease and no messing around with any reducers or duct tape !
Just buy the Rockler

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25318&site=ROCKLER

Its 13 dollars add a few items and you get free shipping.

What also works fairly easy is the Flex 3 inch coupling its rubber with 2 clamps you can stretch it over the chute put a little oil on it to help attach it or heat it up but really not necessary and it makes a nice fit and then attach a 90 degree elbow from both these items are at Home Depot the total for 2 is $12.10 , 

I chose to stick with the Rockler 90 degree and I also have the Rockler

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30200&site=ROCKLER

After that you can get pretty creative . 

I know this has been posted all over maybe this will make the process easier for some. 

I was able to find allot of fittings that would not work on that R4512 dust chute . The Rockler fits it like it was meant to work together.


----------



## nomad26 (Feb 10, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> mod looks good. you should see less swirling and more dropping of dust (i think!). any chance for larger pics?


The dust is swirling really nice it works well.
If I take it back apart I will snap some pictures 
If you are going to make one yourself and really need the pictures let me know and I will take it apart sooner to help you out.
Mark


----------



## ebjet123 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Rigid R4512 DC solution*

I just bought this saw and was wondering how to attach a low cost DC system, ie shop vac. After looking at the first post in this thread, I modified it a bit which makes a tight connection with very little effort.

Parts (all schedule 40 PVC):
3" PVC coupling
3" 90 degree PVC street elbow (you may be able to use a standard 90 but you will have to cut off the lugs. Using the coupling also gave me a little more length)
4" to 4" no hub band (the type with two adjustable hose type clamps and a metal corrugated band)
2" to 2" no hub band (same as above)
3" to 2" PVC bushing
12" (or whatever length you prefer), 2" PVC pipe

Since the chute opening and the 3" PVC coupling are both 4", this works out great.

1. Take the PVC coupling and cut off one end leaving about 1/8" distance from the inside stop (cut about 1-1/4" off). The cut side will then attach to the chute on the saw. Glue the uncut side of the 3" coupling to the straight end of the elbow and glue the bushing into the hub side of the elbow (or you can wait to glue until you complete step 2). 

I cut the coupling because the assembly would be too long, hitting the bar on the casters. You may be able to use 2, 45 degree elbows to get a nice long sweep.

2. Remove the rubber gasket from the 4" metal band of the no hub coupling. Cut the gasket up the side making it one long piece. Wrap this around the PVC coupling (it will overlap itself about 3/4"). Making sure the PVC coupling is butted against the stop in the gasket, cut off the excess length until the two ends meet so that it sits tight onto the PVC coupling. Re-wrap the gasket around the coupling (up to the stop) and replace the metal band. Tighten the strap until the rubber coupling is snug. Slide the assembly over the dust chute of the saw and tighten. This becomes a secure connection with no "wobbling" of the assembly.

3. Measure from the inside of the bushing to whatever length you want the 2" pipe to extend from the saw (I cut it at 7" which extends slightly past the base). Attach the 2" no hub coupling to the pipe (if you take the metal band off, it makes it easier to attach), then re-attach the band. Attach the shop vac hose. Tighten both clamps and you're set to go. This assembly will leave about 1/2" above the bar on the casters.

You can see pics in "My Photos"


----------



## ebjet123 (Feb 7, 2015)

You can see pics in my photo album.


----------

